# Avatar Request (Animated)



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If anyone can make an animated gif avatar for me I'd really appreciate it


From this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn6x3i95mSA&feature=related

from 7:06-7:14 within the video and size it down to avatar size for me.

Thanks


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats classic! Another Kid fan!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love kid. It's amazing how many fans have no idea who he is.


----------

